# FAQ - Mk2 Sound System Schematics & Fault Codes



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The following fault codes are from the *VAG fault code list*. Images are from *SSP382* (Coupe) and *SSP391* (Roadster).

*Speakers - *

00417 - Two-way speaker (mid and bass), front left-R101
00418 - Two-way speaker (mid and bass), front right-R102
00419 - Mid-range speaker, front left-R103
00420 - Mid-range speaker, front right-R104
00421 - Mid-range speaker, rear left-R105
00422 - Mid-range speaker, rear right-R106
00851 - Speaker
00852 - Loudspeaker(s); Front
00852 - Speakers front
00853 - Loudspeaker(s); Rear
00853 - Speakers rear
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21)
00870 - Subwoofer, front left-R21
00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23)
00871 - Subwoofer, front right-R23
00872 - Subwoofer, rear left-R15
00873 - Subwoofer, rear right-R17
00874 - Tweeter, front left-R20
00875 - Tweeter, front right-R22
00876 - Tweeter, rear left-R14
00877 - Tweeter, rear right-R16
00878 - Connection to the front left speakers
00879 - Front right speaker connection
00880 - Connection to the rear left speakers
00881 - Connection to the rear right speakers
01433 - Speaker phone / navigation system-R39
02246 - Center speakers
02247 - Subwoofer-R148
02457 - Speakers in the rear shelf-R150
02558 - Two-way speaker (mid and bass), rear left-R159
02559 - Two-way speaker (mid and bass), rear right-R160
02560 - Two-way speaker (mid and tweeter), front left-R26
02561 - Two-way speaker (mid and tweeter), front right-R27

*Antennas & Amps -*

00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier
00850 - Control Output Active: Radio Amplifier
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage (Bose Amp*)
03157 - Functionality limited due to Communications Disruption 
02617 - Satellite antenna (XFM)

* Note - _If the Bose amp has been repaired or replaced, the current fault could be an old fault that was not cleared. If the amp has been repaired or replaced, the ECU will retain the original fault, but as there is now a repaired/replaced amp installed, the old fault can no longer be cleared since it was against the original amp._

*Microphone -*

02454 - Microphone unit in front ceiling module-R164

*Owners Manuals - *

*Audi Symphony Sound System Operating Manual*
*RNS-E Owners Manual - Quick Reference*
*RNS-E Owners Manual*
*RNS-E Plus Owners Manual (2012)*


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------

